# Tapez moi pas!!!



## Muludovski (8 Juillet 2001)

Hi.
C'est quoi Linux?
A+


----------



## benR (8 Juillet 2001)

Allez, je me la tente, celle ci, avant l'arrivée des grosses écuries...

Linux est un système d'exploitation (actuellement en version 2.4) créé par Linus Torvald dans les années 90 (je crois). Sa particularité est d'être très lié au mouvement du logiciel libre: Linux est élaboré par des milliers de personnes dans le monde qui apportent leur contribution au projet global (en deux mots).
IL est vendu sous formes de "distributions", qui intègrent une interface graphique et un tas de logiciels. Les distribs le splus célèbres sont la Mandrake, Red Hat ou Suse.

Perso je l'utilise pas, mais il est (je pense) de plus en plus facile à utiliser, et apporte toutes les avancées que MacOS X possède. SOn intérêt est qu'il n'est pas cher...

Voilà pour une introduction !


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (8 Juillet 2001)

Euh je modèrerais un chouya sur "apporte toutes les avancées d'OS X" ... ne serait ce que pour l'interface.
KDE 2 est bien foutu ... mais c'est pas encore au niveau d'Aqua pour le confort d'utilisation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et pis avouons le ... Linux ca reste le domaine des bricoleurs qui aiment les lignes de codes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Et c'est toujours la pagaille 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ca ne m'empeche pas d'avoir un Linux installé sur un DD externe pour quand j'ai besoin.

@+

Guillaume


----------



## benR (9 Juillet 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Slug:
*Euh je modèrerais un chouya sur "apporte toutes les avancées d'OS X" ... ne serait ce que pour l'interface.
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

oui, je ne maitrise pas trop les interfaces proposées... Je voulais juste parler de stabilité, mémoire protégée, ce genre de trucs, quoi...

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Slug:
*
Et pis avouons le ... Linux ca reste le domaine des bricoleurs qui aiment les lignes de codes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Et c'est toujours la pagaille
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ca je veux bien te croire...
Contrairement à ce quo'n veut bien nous faire croire, Linux ne semble pas à la portée de tout le monde !


----------



## Muludovski (9 Juillet 2001)

Re Hi.
Et quel interet aurait un mec qui s'entend tres bien avec MacOs a se mettre a Linux?
Moi, je fais juste de l'internet, du mp3, et peut etre un jour de la zik...
A+


----------



## simon (9 Juillet 2001)

Et si tu veux savoir exactement comment Linus Torvald à créé Linux de toute pièce tu peux lire son autobiographie:
Linus Torvald avec David Diamond: Il était une fois Linux, édition OEM (Osman Eyrolles Multimedia, oemweb.com).
C'est vachement intéressant    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Contrairement à ce quo'n veut bien nous faire croire, Linux ne semble pas à la portée de tout le monde !  <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ouais effectivement, je suis d'accord j'ai tenté une fois l'install sur mon vieux mac (UMAX Apus 3000) et ben c'est pas gagné...mais je vais retenté la chose à la fin de la semaine sur mon G4...advienne que pourra...

Pour Muludovski, effectivement si tu utilises ton mac pour surfer, écouter des MP3s, et faire de la zik je ne pense pas que Linux soit le bon truc. C'est vrai que c'est quand même un peu fait pour les bidouilleurs, les fanatics de la ligne de commande et de la programmation, enfin il me semble. Si je me trompe n'hésité pas à me le dire...

[08 juillet 2001 : message édité par Simon]


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (9 Juillet 2001)

Sur que Linux c'est pas encore à la portée du premier venue, mais ça apporte pas mal de chose de s'y essayer.
Sa force, et sa faiblesse pour l'utilisateur lambda, c'est le coté tout le monde travaille de son coté sur un morceau. C'est pas très clair pour s'en sortir au début.

J'ai qu'un truc a vous conseiller : tentez le coup !
Et si Toine sort de sa retraite ... demandez lui des conseils, c'est un tueur sur Linux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@+

Guillaume


----------



## benR (9 Juillet 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Muludovski:
*Re Hi.
Et quel interet aurait un mec qui s'entend tres bien avec MacOs a se mettre a Linux?
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ca permet de se la péter, surtout !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(en tout cas c'est comme ça dans mon école: les gars ont tous une distrib linux, mais des qu'il doivent vraiment se servir de leur ordi, ils lancent Windows...)


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (9 Juillet 2001)

Meuh non, c'est meme pas vrai 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ca sert Linux. Enfin quand on trouve comment ca marche 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Si tu veux programmer ... Linux c'est super cool. Mais moi depuis OSX j'ai un petit faible pour les Dev Tools 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@+

Guillaume


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (9 Juillet 2001)

Bon me revoilà  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'ai raté une discussion importante, mais bon   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon déjà une rectification, BenR, Linux n'est pas en version 2.4, c'est le noyauy qui est en version 2.4, mais il n'existe pas encore de distribution qui utilise ce noyau.

Ensuite, il existe de plus en plus de distribution Linux facile à installer (Mandrake est connu pour ca  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Ensuite, si il y a des choses à faire
 sous Linux, même pas mal de chose, mais bon, il faut s'y lancer.

L'image de Linux est d'être un truc pour les bidouilleurs, et les bricoleurs, mais c'est faux.
Linux commencent de plus en plus à s'installer en entreprise...donc pour des gens qui parfois ne connaissent rien à l'informatique...

Mais tout de fois, il est vrai que si c'est un utilisateur de MacOs pour quelque truc simple comme ca, ben c'est pas d'une grande utilité, mais bon, ca sert toujours . Ca peut être sympa de se lancer


----------



## benR (10 Juillet 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Toine:
*
Bon déjà une rectification, BenR, Linux n'est pas en version 2.4, c'est le noyauy qui est en version 2.4, mais il n'existe pas encore de distribution qui utilise ce noyau.
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

oui, ok, pardon pour l'imprécision...
Toine, t'es sur que la Mandrake 8 n'utilise pas le noyau 2.4 ?
(je croyais, moi...)


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (10 Juillet 2001)

AH oui, tiens...
faut dire que Mandrake, j'utilise pas, je suis pas l'actu.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




c'est le noyau 2.4.5 pour être plus précis


----------



## Le Gognol (16 Juillet 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Muludovski:
*Et quel interet aurait un mec qui s'entend tres bien avec MacOs a se mettre a Linux?
Moi, je fais juste de l'internet, du mp3, et peut etre un jour de la zik...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Franchement pour l'usage que tu en fais aucun intérêt. Sauf si tu tiens à te prendre la tête des heures sur ta machine... juste pour ne pas faire grand chose avec. C'est vraiment un monde passionnant, mais assez hostile pour un débutant. De l'informatique informaticienne quoi. Attends tranquillement MacOS X, t'auras déjà largement de quoi faire...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+

[15 juillet 2001 : message édité par Le Gognol]


----------

